

The Untold Story of the Target Attack, Step by Step - antsar
http://www.aorato.com/blog/untold-story-target-attack-step-step/

======
antsar
The report (PDF):
[https://mega.co.nz/#!ew8VjRzA!Am2hiZ_2vxXpxrsqPNLprc1Qho1Ri4...](https://mega.co.nz/#!ew8VjRzA!Am2hiZ_2vxXpxrsqPNLprc1Qho1Ri4RRo17JZsnpUYw)

